# Restauration Ipad



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
j'ai récupéré l'ipad de mon oncle décédé. Je souhaiterais pouvoir l'utiliser, mais bien entendu il avait mis un mot de passe et comme tout bon mot de passe, impossible de savoir ce que c'est.
Savez-vous comment je peux faire pour réinitialiser complètement cet ipad ou à qui je peux m'adresser? Je suis prête à payer ce service chez un revendeur mac s'il le faut, mais peuvent-ils le faire?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Lauange (5 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour

Regarde cela :

http://www.fabuzz.net/cracker-le-mot-de-passe-dun-ipad-2-avec-une-smart-cover/7386/02


----------



## Madalvée (5 Septembre 2012)

Tu peux aussi aller voir un spiritisme-medium qui posera la question directement à ton oncle.
De rien.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

> Tu peux aussi aller voir un spiritisme-medium qui posera la question directement à ton oncle.
> De rien.


Ca c'est très fin comme réponse... Pas beaucoup de respect pour les morts...


----------



## joinman (14 Septembre 2012)

you-j a dit:


> Ca c'est très fin comme réponse... Pas beaucoup de respect pour les morts...


Très fin et très c## comme réponse !


----------

